# Starting a Clen and T3 Cycle.. advice wanted



## jules79 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello,

I have just started a cycle of Clen and T3 and am looking for some training advice as I seem to be reading some conflicting stories....

I am 5.7 and weight around 10.12/11 stone. I have just started talking 2 x 20mg clen tablets and 2 x 25mg T3 ( I have built these up from taking 1 of each ) to current level. I am planning on doing a 2 week cycle and am currently eating a high protein, low carb diet.

Eating...

B - EGGS - scrambled or omelette, with 3/4 eggs and 2 eggs white
S -  Protein shake and tablesoon of peanut butter
L  - chicken breast and almonds
S- Protein shake and peanut butter
D - Salmon and lettuce with some oil and vinegar

I am training every day and want to tone as well as cardio so am doing a day cardio and then a day weights...

any advice on what I am doing would be greatly helped... thanks


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2010)

You're going to burn yourself out and/or fall off the wagon diet-wise. You body will hate you. Have a rest day at least once or twice a week.

A little carbs pre- and postWO would do you some good. Like a banana or an apple. I would supplement fishoil, and try to look incorporating alkaline foods in your diet. Spirulina is a good substitute.


----------



## jules79 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks... forgot to say I am also taking an evening promise oil and a cod liver oil tablet each day... diet I dont find too bad as I tend to eat like this normally , maybe just difference is I would have some carbs with the evening meal maybe . Also dont tend to eat too much peanut butter, this is my 3rd day and I think my body is weaning off the carbs , have been giving myself a small sugar fix each day though , maybe in a small choc bar or snack size bar.


----------



## pyes (Oct 8, 2010)

Read this thread

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/114864-t3-clen-first-time-user.html


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks almost like a Keto diet so I would not purposely eat any carbs if it is. You may run the T3 longer than 2 weeks but clen should be cycled.

What are your goals?

Your body will burn more fat if you do cardio immediately after weight lifting. As soon as you finish your last set of weights begin cardio as soon as possible.


----------



## pyes (Oct 8, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Looks almost like a Keto diet so I would not purposely eat any carbs if it is. You may run the T3 longer than 2 weeks but clen should be cycled.
> 
> What are your goals?
> 
> Your body will burn more fat if you do cardio immediately after weight lifting. As soon as you finish your last set of weights begin cardio as soon as possible.


 

Most women do not lift weights, I think you are assuming she is a he (^_^)


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 8, 2010)

Jules if you dont mind my asking or taking over for a minute... this might be something you want to know as well. Is it smarter to go into ketosis before you start cycling t3 and clen? I understand that if you run t3, you have to carb up.... but what should you do pre cycle and during?


----------

